# onOne FocalPoint 2 - Crash with LR 4



## Samoreen (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi,

FYI.

I have detected two severe bugs when using onOne FocalPoint 2 from Lightroom.

1. If you launch FocalPoint from LR and if the path or the filename of the image contains an accented character, the plugin loader (FocalPointPalette.exe) will immediately crash. No problem when used from Photoshop or as a standalone application.

2. Whatever your configuration (Windows 32- or 64-bit, 32- or 64-bit version of Lightroom), it is always the 32-bit version of FocalPointPalette.exe that will be loaded when launched from Lightroom. This is due to a bug in one of the LUA scripts : ONLRService.lua. On 64-bit systems, the code block at line 1141 is commented out. It shouldn't.

Strangely enough, this scripts determine whether the OS is 32-bit or 64-bit by checking the installed version of Photoshop. They just forgot that PS CS6 exists and that Photoshop is not necessarily installed.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 18, 2012)

Weird!  Thanks for posting that Patrick.  Have you told OnOne?


----------



## Samoreen (Jul 18, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Have you told OnOne?



Yes. Waiting for the next answer. The first one showed that they didn't read the initial message correctly  .


----------



## Samoreen (Jul 20, 2012)

FYI.

Bugs eventually acknowledged by onOne and refund obtained.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 20, 2012)

That's good to hear Patrick.  Well, it would be better if they fixed it, but you know what I mean!!


----------

